# Eυτυχία



## elineo

Με αφορμή το γάμο μιας φίλης στην Αμερική, θα ήθελα να σχολιάζαμε τη μετάφραση της ελληνικής λέξης "ευτυχία" στα αγγλικά. Στις ποιό κοινές ευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες υπάρχει, πχ. felicitá, felicidad, bonheur, glueck κλπ.  Αυτό το "happiness" της αγγλικής πιο πολύ για "χαρουμενότητα" μου πάει και νομίζω οτι δεν πολυταιριάζει και με τις άλλες σχετικές ευρωπαϊκές λέξεις. Υπάρχει βέβαια και το "felicity" αλλά αυτό μόνο στα λεξικά το έχω δει. Λένε διάφοροι στην Ελλάδα οτι η ευτυχία, όχι ετυμολογικά, αλλά όπως εμείς τη νιώθουμε, δεν υφίσταται στις αγγλοσαξωνικές χώρες και γι΄αυτό χρησιμοποιείται λέξη παράγωγη της χαράς. Επειδή έχουμε εδώ πολλούς φίλους από αυτές τις χώρες μη Ελληνες, που όμως ξέρουν καλύτερα ελληνικά από τους Ελληνες, θα ήθελα κάποιο σχετικό σχόλιό τους.


----------



## shawnee

Χωρίς να είμαι ικανός να προτείνω κάτι το συγκεκριμένο, μπορώ να επιβεβαιώσω ότι το όνομα Ευτυχία έχει μεταφραστεί στην Αμερική και ως Felicity και ως Gloria.


----------



## diamanti

Αγαπητέ_ Elineo,_
Ομολογώ ότι μπερδεύτηκα. Σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενά σου:

1. Οι Έλληνες είναι (και ήταν) ευτυχισμένοι, όχι χαρούμενοι
2. Οι της εσπερίας είναι (και ήταν) χαρούμενοι, όχι ευτυχισμένοι

*Συμπέρασμα: *Πλην ημων, οι λοιποί έχουν πλούσιο συναισθηματικό κόσμο και είναι περισσότερο "καταστασιακοί". Δε νομίζω ότι αυτό ήθελες να πεις, αλλά βαριά-βαριά αυτό συνάγεται από τη γενίκευσή σου. Διευκρίνησέ το, ίσως, κάπως.


----------



## elliest_5

Το happiness σου χτυπάει για "χαρουμενότητα" μάλλον γιατί συνδεεται ετυμολογικά με το "happy", στην πραγματικότητα όμως, η έννοια που εχουν στο μυαλό τους οι ομιλητες δε νομιζω ότι διαφερει από τη δικιά μας "ευτυχία" ή από τους απογόνους του λατινικού felicitas... 

Σκέψου και κάτι άλλο:κάποιος που μαθαίνει Ελληνικά, μπορεί να δυσκολευτεί να συνδέσει την ελληνική λέξη "ευτυχία" με την έννοια της ευτυχίας που έχει στο μυαλό του γιατί θα του χτυπάει για "καλοτυχία" (ευ+τύχη). Αυτό το λέω σαν σχόλιο για το ότι με άλλη διαδικασία συνδέονται οι λέξεις με τις έννοιες στο μυαλό των φυσικών ομιλητών και με άλλη διαδικασία στο μυαλό αυτών μου μαθαίνουν μια γλώσσα (ως ξένη): οι πρώτοι κατακτούν τις λέξεις μαζί με τις έννοιες, ενώ οι δεύτεροι, προσπαθούν να συνδέσουν νέες λέξεις με ήδη υπάρχουσες έννοιες (αυτές που έχουν στο μυαλο τους απ την πρώτη τους γλώσσα) και γι' αυτό το σκοπό "τεμαχίζουν" διαφορετικά τις λέξεις (προσπαθούν πχ. να τις καταλάβουν μέσω τις ετυμολογίας ή της συστηματικότητας στη γραμματική) και γενικά λειτουργούν πολύ πιο ενσυνείδητα (με "μεταγλωσσικά" κριτήρια)  και με την τάση της εκλογίκευσης - για να υπερκαλύψουν την έλλειψη των διαισθήσεων των φυσικών ομιλητών. Δυστυχώς βέβαια, αυτό δε βοηθάει πάντα (όπως στην περιπτωσή μας: και για το "happiness" και για το "ευτυχία" και για το "felicidad" <που ο λατινικός του πρόγονος σήμαινε "τύχη"> αυτός που θα τις προσεγγίσει με τη λογική της ετυμολόγησης δε θα φτάσει κοντά στην έννοια που υπάρχει στο μυαλό των ομιλητών της κάθε γλώσσας, αφού η έννοια αυτή είναι προϊόν σημασιολογικών αλλαγών)


----------



## Eltheza

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η συζήτηση)!

Το *happiness* προέρχεται από την αγγλοσαξονική λέξη, *hap*, η οποία σήμαινε 'τύχη'. Αρα, έχει ετυμολογικές παρομοιότητες με την ελληνική 'ευτυχία'.

Το *felicity* χρησιμοποιείται (στη χάση και στη φέξη!)

*Η χαρά* = (για μένα τουλάχιστον) *joy*.

*Η Χαρά* (όνομα) = *Joy, Joyce*.


----------



## elineo

Eltheza said:


> Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η συζήτηση)!
> 
> Το *happiness* προέρχεται από την αγγλοσαξονική λέξη, *hap*, η οποία σήμαινε 'τύχη'. Αρα, έχει ετυμολογικές παρομοιότητες με την ελληνική 'ευτυχία'.
> 
> Το *felicity* χρησιμοποιείται (στη χάση και στη φέξη!)
> 
> *Η χαρά* = (για μένα τουλάχιστον) *joy*.
> 
> *Η Χαρά* (όνομα) = *Joy, Joyce*.



Εκπληκτικό... hap...! Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Δεν φανταζόμουν ποτέ οτι θα είχαν την ίδια ρίζα. Ανατρέπει οτι ήξερα!


----------



## Eltheza

Hi elineo!

I'm glad I've made you *happy!*;-))


----------



## Eltheza

Υ.Γ.

This might interest you, elineo:

http://eggheadjunior.wordpress.com/2007/10/23/the-etymology-of-happiness/

)


----------



## elineo

Eltheza said:


> Υ.Γ.
> 
> This might interest you, elineo:
> 
> http://eggheadjunior.wordpress.com/2007/10/23/the-etymology-of-happiness/
> 
> )



Thank you, it's really very interesting. I' m also quite impressed by the word  "happenstance" mentioned there. I'll try to find a Greek word for it, like "τυχοστιγμή" but it sounds a little "tangent" to its meaning, it´s not not se exact it. I´ll look for something better.


----------

